# Needed: Contract Faller in KY



## RatliffLogging (Mar 13, 2005)

Looking for contract faller who can think on their feet, Likes hard work, knows how buck for container loading(or can learn), Offering 7.5% of marketed value as contract payment. Must have ref. No Dreamers or Lamers. If you don't own your own saws you need not apply. Must also be good with a wedge and fast with the axe. email [email protected], [email protected], and [email protected] for details....We also need cedar cutters in the area.


----------

